# New comer



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

To all who may be listeningI am a new comer to this IBS(well I think anyway). I have been pocked, jabbed, tested, sampled. and still nothing was foundI have been reading all your help, advise and experiences. Although I still am a little iffy if been IBS positive. Because I had a 5 minutes diagnosis for IBS , then another doc did emense testing to discover nothing. And with been a little bit(well actually a big) of a worry wart. I have put off the Colonscopy many times now.. Anyways,a couple of question1. The spasm that people get,are we around the stomache area , or around the anus areaor no of the above.2. How do you tell the difference between , a stomach pain and an abdomnial pain..Anyways I think I will leave it there and hoping to here from you guys and gals real soon..Regards Sith


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Sith, Welcome to the Forum! You will find support and information. A colonoscopy by a GI Specialist is essential before an accurate Diagnosis can be made as to your problem.My spasms are in my lower intestines. Some people have it elsewhere.This site has a picture of the Digestive system: http://www.general-surgery.co.uk/problems/digestive_dia.htm The Abdomen is the body cavity below the chest. It is often called the gut, stomach, solar plexus, or belly. The abdomen is bordered by the diaphragm above, the pelvis below, and the back muscles and spine behind.Also ask the question on a thread on the IBS Main Forum, you may get more responses: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/f...ber=1&SUBMIT=Go ------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2001)

Thats Vikee Just another questionMuscus in the stools, Can that be associatedwith IBSRegards Sith


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Sith, Yes mucous is often associated with IBS. I have had mucous that like like worms, and also looked like a fungus!!I don't know if it is associated with other conditions. I would assume it is.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i had a colonoscapy done on wendsday.well today is friday im still having the effects of the prep when im ussually the c type.Which is pretty cool cause after 2 days i still feel empty.Well anyway i just had a slice of pizza and an hour later i felt i had to go to the bathroom.it was almost a normal bm,by texture not size cause it was very small but i did notice it was covered in blood.I do know that they did a biopsy while they were in there.I was woundering if it was do to that.ive never had this problem before or at least ive never noticed.i am going to call my docter in the morning but did anyone else ever have this problem? by the way the test was a breeze.A little crampy afterwards thanx Angel


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Angel, No I never had that problem. You may get more answers if you start a new thread with the word "blood" in it. Or maybe posting it also on the regular IBS Forum.My prep didn't work and clean me out. What prep did you use? I used Fleets Phospho-Soda only with clear liquids.------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

i also used the soda.i was supposed to start it at 2:00pm but didnt leave work till 5:30.my docter knew that and said it would be ok to start it late.i wanted to space it out the same so my 2nd bottle would be at 10:00pm i was like forget that.i thought i went to the bathroom enough.Well my docter said he could still do the test,when i woke up they said since i wasnt fully clean i leaked.I guess they put it a nice way.How embarrising.Im sure they have seen it all.Well anyway last night i felt a spasm come on and i took an antispasmatic wich dries me out.this morning i couldnt go to the bathroom wich is not unusual,but i did get out a little mucus wich was bloody.Im gonna have to call my docter monday cause there closed today


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2001)

Angel, I'm having a colonoscopy on Tuesday, and looking over the material they sent me, I found a reference to blood after a colonoscopy. It said that if you passed more than a tablespoon or so of blood to call your doctor. Of course, in another part of the instructions it says "Bleeding may occur from the biopsy site. It is usually minor and stops on its own." I guess I'd call the doctor, just to be sure. It's not good to take a chance. But if you had a biopsy done, it may not be too serious.I have to drink the gallon of vile-tasting Nulytely (not sure of the spelling) prep. I don't get cleaned out enough when I use other preps. I hate drinking all that stuff. Chose the cherry flavor this time, but it's just too much for me to drink. I'm also trying to eat a little less for 2 days before the liquids-only day, which is Monday. And I'm not going to wait until 6:00 to start drinking all that liquid on Monday. I was told I could start drinking it earlier and drink it more slowly, like maybe a glass every half hour instead of every 15 minutes. I sure hope it works better this time! This is my fourth colonoscopy. I need to have one every five years because of family history and bleeding anal fissures & hemorrhoids. Not fun!


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

thanx for the info on the bleeding.ill still call my docter monday but at least im not that worried anymore.of course my boyfriend made a joke that i proberly should not post here


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Is blood bright red (fresh) blood, or is it darker or even black? That makes a big difference. Do you have a fissure? if you have a fissure or hemmies, all that prep and then the scope itself could be causing it to bleed when you have a BM. I could see how the biopsy site might bleed a little, but I think they cauterize the site afterwards, so if the bleeding continues, that could be a concern.This may be a silly question, but this is definitely blood, right? Not some partially digested pizza sauce or something?Defintely do call your dr monday morning, and if the bleeding increases or you get really concerned, call his answering service this weekend. But if the blood is fresh and coating the BMs rather than being an integral part of them, I'm guessing it's from a fissure or hemmie.I hope you'll post what the dr tells you...I'm curious!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2001)

I wish they'd come up with a less invasive way to check our colons. The thing that worries me most about the one I have scheduled for Tuesday morning isn't the procedure or even the nasty prep. It's knowing that if the doctor nicks or damages something I could need surgery or have an infection. I'm allergic to almost all antibiotics, even Vancomycin, which is the one they use to fight staph and strep infections. We're talking major allergic reactions here--it was very serious the last time they gave me Vancomycin before my hysterectomy. And a friend of mine died because she had a staph infection they couldn't treat (after minor back surgery). She too was allergic to many antibiotics. I feel anxious every time I have this done. Yet I guess I have to do it because of bleeding anal fissures and family history of colon cancer. Right now, I'm just scared. (And hungry! Eating very light today.)


----------

